# Loose Minerals?



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

Which would be better to get for my goats?

The American Stockman Big 6® Trace Mineralized Salt is the most popular in the eastern half of the United States. With the six core micro-minerals required for animal health - zinc, manganese, cobalt, copper, iodine and iron - it's the first choice for weight gain, feeding efficiencies and overall herd performance. For all classes of beef and dairly cattle, pigs and horses.

*Ingredients:*
Salt, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Copper Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Red Iron Oxide for Color.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Salt (min.) 96.0%, Salt (max.) 99.0%, Manganese (min.) 2,400 ppm, Iron (min.) 2,400 ppm, Copper (min.) 260 ppm, Copper (max.) 380 ppm, Zinc (min.) 320 ppm, Iodine (min.) 70 ppm, Cobalt (min.) 40 ppm.

Or the

The most popular mineralized agriculture salt, American Stockman Se-90 Trace Mineralized Salt contains the six core micro minerals required for basic animal health.Se-90 boosts selenium levels and adds copper, as well. Selenium is an antioxidant, which protects against disease by promoting healthy immune systems and regulating an animal's ability to handle stress. For all classes of beef cattle and horses.

*Ingredients:*
Salt, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Magnesium Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Mineral Oil, Yellow Iron Oxide for Color.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Salt (min.) 95.0%, Salt (max.) 98.5%, Zinc (min.) 3,500 ppm, Iron (min.) 2,000 ppm, Manganese (min.) 1,800 ppm, Copper (min.) 280 ppm, Copper (max.) 420 ppm, Iodine (min.) 100 ppm, Selenium (min.) 90 ppm, Cobalt (min.) 60 ppm.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Honestly I don't like either one of them for goats. Way too much salt in my opinion.
The first doesn't show any selenium and the copper is very low.

The 2nd one while containing some selenium the copper is way to low.

I use mama pro goat mineral
http://www.mannapro.com/products/goat/goat-mineral/nutritional-information/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Agree with Crocee here on the copper levels especially.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree. They need a mineral mix with much less salt, or they won't be getting enough of the other minerals. Sweetlix Meat Maker and Cargill Right Now Onyx are two more good ones.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'll 4th that. WAY to much salt, next to no copper or selenium. To add to Milkmaid, sweetlix meat maker, and depending on your availability CHS/Payback feeds 16:8 loose mineral is very close to sweetlix and Cargill right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree, for me, I get the cattle minerals, that says selenium and copper right on the front of the bag, in big letters, Has worked well for us.


----------



## HaloKboers (Jan 18, 2013)

I use Co-op Forage Master Goat mineral #96216 provided free choice. My goats love it and have had no problem it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Both of the ones you have listed are Mineral Salts. You do not want Mineral Salts you want Minerals. IS this from TSC? If it is they carry the 8# bag of Manna Pro goat minerals and if you have a lot of goats and need larger bags then you could go with the Producers Pride range minerals: http://www.tractorsupply.com/producer-s-pride-reg-range-mineral-50-lbs--2228311

If you buy from a different feed store ask what brands they can get in. Some good ones I know are Cargill or Sweetlix.


----------

